# How Long Can Someone Leave Their Property At Your House



## AndrewV (May 20, 2021)

Dear ExPat Forum, I'm new here and new to living in Portugal. Hello to you all and hope you are loving it as much as I am. I want to find out about getting rid of stuff some one has left in my workshop for over 2 years now and they have moved back to the UK. They have been told to get it removed but have ignored requests. Can I just dispose of it now? If anyone can advise me or where I can find the law on this situation I would be very grateful. Thank you


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Is you have their details then send a message saying the goods (listed) have been left (at location) without permission and now incur storage costs. If the costs are not met then the goods will be disposed of and costs for storage and disposal will then need to be paid, give dates when things need to be done. If not paid then action to recover the costs and any additional costs will be started. Get someome in the UK to print it out and send "signed for" or similar so you have a tracking of it arriving at the correct person and then you should be covered to proceed. Use something like MCOL - Money Claim on-line 




__





Make a court claim for money


How to take legal action if someone owes you money (small claims court), how much it costs, what happens next. Includes information from withdrawn guidance EX303, EX304, EX306, EX321, EX325 and EX350.




www.gov.uk


----------



## AndrewV (May 20, 2021)

Strontium said:


> Is you have their details then send a message saying the goods (listed) have been left (at location) without permission and now incur storage costs. If the costs are not met then the goods will be disposed of and costs for storage and disposal will then need to be paid, give dates when things need to be done. If not paid then action to recover the costs and any additional costs will be started. Get someome in the UK to print it out and send "signed for" or similar so you have a tracking of it arriving at the correct person and then you should be covered to proceed. Use something like MCOL - Money Claim on-line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link and message - all the best


----------

